# Help me identify this camera!?



## tlrc (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey! I'm really happy I found this forum because I need help identifying an old camera I found - seriously, I know next to nothing about it. If someone could give me any specifics on its age/maker I'd appreciate it! -tlrc






Its a Conley Anastigmat Series VI lens, if that helps in any way.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks like a Burke and James studio camera.


----------



## tlrc (Aug 21, 2014)

I think you're right.  It'll be fun doing some research to figure out which Burke and James camera it is. Thanks for narrowing it down!


----------

